# Berlusconi: "Magari io e Galliani torniamo al Milan, chi lo sa..."



## Toby rosso nero (27 Maggio 2022)

Silvio Berlusconi dopo la vittoria del Monza nei playoff:

"Vivere una festa come quella di lunedì? Per farlo io e il sig. Galliani dovremmo tornare al Milan.... e non si sa mai... non si sa mai. Così per tornare a vincere tutti gli anni, come abbiamo fatto per 30 anni."


----------



## Devil man (27 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi dopo la vittoria del Monza nei playoff:
> 
> "Vivere una festa come quella di lunedì? Per farlo io e il sig. Galliani dovremmo tornare al Milan.... e non si sa mai... non si sa mai. Così per tornare a vincere tutti gli anni, come abbiamo fatto per 30 anni."


povero pazzo


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi dopo la vittoria del Monza nei playoff:
> 
> "Vivere una festa come quella di lunedì? Per farlo io e il sig. Galliani dovremmo tornare al Milan.... e non si sa mai... non si sa mai. Così per tornare a vincere tutti gli anni, come abbiamo fatto per 30 anni."



Ahahahhahahahahahahhahahahhahah


----------



## sunburn (27 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi dopo la vittoria del Monza nei playoff:
> 
> "Vivere una festa come quella di lunedì? Per farlo io e il sig. Galliani dovremmo tornare al Milan.... e non si sa mai... non si sa mai. Così per tornare a vincere tutti gli anni, come abbiamo fatto per 30 anni."


Mi sa che l’avatar di Gerry è peggio di quello di Al Maktoum…


----------



## RonaldBelfordScott (27 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi dopo la vittoria del Monza nei playoff:
> 
> "Vivere una festa come quella di lunedì? Per farlo io e il sig. Galliani dovremmo tornare al Milan.... e non si sa mai... non si sa mai. Così per tornare a vincere tutti gli anni, come abbiamo fatto per 30 anni."


Bravo ora puoi tornare a riposarti nella camera iperbarica


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi dopo la vittoria del Monza nei playoff:
> 
> "Vivere una festa come quella di lunedì? Per farlo io e il sig. Galliani dovremmo tornare al Milan.... e non si sa mai... non si sa mai. Così per tornare a vincere tutti gli anni, come abbiamo fatto per 30 anni."



Dopo berlusconi cinese,è arrivata l'ora di spolverare berlusconi uccello rosso


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi dopo la vittoria del Monza nei playoff:
> 
> "Vivere una festa come quella di lunedì? Per farlo io e il sig. Galliani dovremmo tornare al Milan.... e non si sa mai... non si sa mai. Così per tornare a vincere tutti gli anni, come abbiamo fatto per 30 anni."



Io speravo che dopo Elliott arrivasse la VERA cessione. Ma con Bobby Baccalà, continua l'incubo.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (27 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi dopo la vittoria del Monza nei playoff:
> 
> "Vivere una festa come quella di lunedì? Per farlo io e il sig. Galliani dovremmo tornare al Milan.... e non si sa mai... non si sa mai. Così per tornare a vincere tutti gli anni, come abbiamo fatto per 30 anni."


Ecco perché ti auguro di rimanere in B 
Inizi già a delirare parlando del Milan
Eviterei di sentirti a ogni giornata..


----------



## __king george__ (27 Maggio 2022)

dal minuto 2'25 circa


----------



## __king george__ (27 Maggio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> dal minuto 2'25 circa


a me quando dice non si sa mai non mi pare scherzi per nulla sinceramente


----------



## smallball (27 Maggio 2022)

Non ce ne libereremo mai


----------



## Manchester2003!! (27 Maggio 2022)

Ci ricompra così con due o tre acquisti punta alla Champions e soprattutto allo stadio intitolato a LUI!!!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Maggio 2022)

Per me è la classica boiata che spara ogni tanto, non c'è nulla di vero.


----------



## Swaitak (27 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi dopo la vittoria del Monza nei playoff:
> 
> "Vivere una festa come quella di lunedì? Per farlo io e il sig. Galliani dovremmo tornare al Milan.... e non si sa mai... non si sa mai. Così per tornare a vincere tutti gli anni, come abbiamo fatto per 30 anni."


sinceramente, preferisco le parole del Cavaliere che parla di vincere piuttosto che il de profundis di Furlani e Baccalà


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi dopo la vittoria del Monza nei playoff:
> 
> "Vivere una festa come quella di lunedì? Per farlo io e il sig. Galliani dovremmo tornare al Milan.... e non si sa mai... non si sa mai. Così per tornare a vincere tutti gli anni, come abbiamo fatto per 30 anni."



Nelle prime notizie su Investcorp/Redbird si parlava di un investitore italiano che avrebbe aiutato a finanziare l'acquisto.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi dopo la vittoria del Monza nei playoff:
> 
> "Vivere una festa come quella di lunedì? Per farlo io e il sig. Galliani dovremmo tornare al Milan.... e non si sa mai... non si sa mai. Così per tornare a vincere tutti gli anni, come abbiamo fatto per 30 anni."



Silvio pensa di godere di vita eterna.


----------



## __king george__ (27 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Silvio pensa di godere di vita eterna.


a dire il vero mi è sembrato in ottima forma sia fisica che mentale

probabilmente sta in frigo e ogni tanto esce..tipo una volta a settimana..

in questo modo prolungherà la sua vita di almeno altri 50 anni..


----------



## Shmuk (27 Maggio 2022)

Lo sapevo che fargli assaggiare l'ebrezza della vittoria avrebbe sospinto la sua grande egomania...


----------



## Blu71 (27 Maggio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> a dire il vero mi è sembrato in ottima forma sia fisica che mentale
> 
> probabilmente sta in frigo e ogni tanto esce..tipo una volta a settimana..
> 
> *in questo modo prolungherà la sua vita di almeno altri 50 anni.. *



Per può viverne altri 100 ma lontano dal Milan perché la sua epoca è terminata tra le macerie.


----------



## Andris (27 Maggio 2022)

"tutti gli anni"

non proprio...per il resto ancora forza Pisa, 1-0 come al Benevento e via il diavolo


----------



## ilPresidente (27 Maggio 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Per me è la classica boiata che spara ogni tanto, non c'è nulla di vero.


Boutade da avanspettacolo 
Ancora gli diamo peso?


----------



## EmmePi (27 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi dopo la vittoria del Monza nei playoff:
> 
> "Vivere una festa come quella di lunedì? Per farlo *io e il sig. Galliani dovremmo tornare al Milan*.... e non si sa mai... *non si sa mai*. Così per tornare a vincere tutti gli anni, come abbiamo fatto per 30 anni."


Beh, immagino che un fornetto a due piazze si potrà sempre allestire in qualche parte a milanello...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> sinceramente, preferisco le parole del Cavaliere che parla di vincere piuttosto che il de profundis di Furlani e Baccalà


si parla di vincera a chiacchiera, poi quanto guarda i soldi che deve sborsare se ne esce con "è immorale spendere tutti quei soldi nel calcio quando gli italiani soffrono "


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi dopo la vittoria del Monza nei playoff:
> 
> "Vivere una festa come quella di lunedì? Per farlo io e il sig. Galliani dovremmo tornare al Milan.... e non si sa mai... non si sa mai. Così per tornare a vincere tutti gli anni, come abbiamo fatto per 30 anni."


Sarà un circo ogni settimana l'anno prossimo..


----------



## Zenos (27 Maggio 2022)

Come si diverte a trollarci...ma da dietro le quinte non riesce a mettere in risalto tutto il proprio ego,chissà quanto avrà sofferto Lunedì nel non poter dire: 
Sono il Presidente Campione d'Italia...

Mi raccomando voi continuate a credere alle marmotte che confezionano cioccolata...


----------



## Swaitak (27 Maggio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> si parla di vincera a chiacchiera, poi quanto guarda i soldi che deve sborsare se ne esce con "è immorale spendere tutti quei soldi nel calcio quando gli italiani soffrono "


certo, ma così parla un Presidente..non di budget,quarti posti, sostenibilità , non troppi titoli, ecc...ecc..


----------



## chicagousait (27 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi dopo la vittoria del Monza nei playoff:
> 
> "Vivere una festa come quella di lunedì? Per farlo io e il sig. Galliani dovremmo tornare al Milan.... e non si sa mai... non si sa mai. Così per tornare a vincere tutti gli anni, come abbiamo fatto per 30 anni."


Dovete stare il più lontano possibile dal Milan


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> certo, ma così parla un Presidente..non di budget,quarti posti, sostenibilità , non troppi titoli, ecc...ecc..


 a parlare cosi siamo tutti bravi, contano i fatti, e i fatti degli ultimi dieci anni dicono che hanno affossato il milan con le scuse piu disparate, dagli italiani che soffrono alla fiscalità spagnola, passando per l'ital-milan per fare il bene della nazionale, fino ad arrivare ai giocatori senza tatuaggi e che vanno a messa tutti i giorni


----------



## IDRIVE (27 Maggio 2022)

Ovviamente riproponiamo l'asset con due AD, mica vogliamo lasciare per strada la Fascina, vero?


----------



## Shmuk (27 Maggio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> a parlare cosi siamo tutti bravi, contano i fatti, e i fatti degli ultimi dieci anni dicono che hanno affossato il milan con le scuse piu disparate, dagli italiani che soffrono alla fiscalità spagnola, passando per l'ital-milan per fare il bene della nazionale, fino ad arrivare ai giocatori senza tatuaggi e che vanno a messa tutti i giorni



Ha anche detto che una famiglia sola non può più reggere: _allora una famiglia poteva farsi carico di una squadra di calcio e rappresentare anche una città.* Oggi il grande calcio è rappresentato dalla finanza internazionale*. I grandi protagonisti sono i petrolieri arabi, magnai russi e i* fondi d’investimento americani.*_


----------



## el_gaucho (27 Maggio 2022)

Ma il giornalista di 80 anni che faceva le domande ma parlava a stento dove lo hanno preso?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Maggio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> a dire il vero mi è sembrato in ottima forma sia fisica che mentale
> 
> probabilmente sta in frigo e ogni tanto esce..tipo una volta a settimana..
> 
> *in questo modo prolungherà la sua vita di almeno altri 50 anni.. *


----------



## overlord (27 Maggio 2022)

In questo periodo l'uccello di bellucconelliot è rosso fiammante. Diavolaccio.


----------



## Igniorante (27 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi dopo la vittoria del Monza nei playoff:
> 
> "Vivere una festa come quella di lunedì? Per farlo io e il sig. Galliani dovremmo tornare al Milan.... e non si sa mai... non si sa mai. Così per tornare a vincere tutti gli anni, come abbiamo fatto per 30 anni."



Ah perché se ne erano andati?


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Maggio 2022)

Alla festa scudetto ovviamente non potevano mancare il duo diabolico, stranamente.


----------



## Zenos (27 Maggio 2022)

Strano, degli arabi che son scappati a gambe levate quando Elliot ha chiesto di mantenere una quota societaria...dejavu al lontano 2007 con Berlusconi che fece la stessa cosa con un'altro arabo,tale Al Thani...
ma sarà di sicuro una mia suggestione


----------



## diavolo (27 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi dopo la vittoria del Monza nei playoff:
> 
> "Vivere una festa come quella di lunedì? Per farlo io e il sig. Galliani dovremmo tornare al Milan.... e non si sa mai... non si sa mai. Così per tornare a vincere tutti gli anni, come abbiamo fatto per 30 anni."



Silvio sblocca sti 150 milioni per fare mercato, su.


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2022)

Abbiamo Baccalà, lo Zio Silvio, non ci facciamo mancare niente


----------



## folletto (27 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi dopo la vittoria del Monza nei playoff:
> 
> "Vivere una festa come quella di lunedì? Per farlo io e il sig. Galliani dovremmo tornare al Milan.... e non si sa mai... non si sa mai. Così per tornare a vincere tutti gli anni, come abbiamo fatto per 30 anni."


Ma basta, per favore, porta piuttosto i tifosi del Brescia a divertirsi che te l’hanno chiesto esplicitamente


----------



## Zenos (27 Maggio 2022)

Attenzione Ravezzani parla di un ritorno del duo malefico con una quota di minoranza...


----------



## overlord (27 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Silvio Berlusconi dopo la vittoria del Monza nei playoff:
> 
> "Vivere una festa come quella di lunedì? Per farlo io e il sig. Galliani dovremmo tornare al Milan.... e non si sa mai... non si sa mai. Così per tornare a vincere tutti gli anni, come abbiamo fatto per 30 anni."



Ed ecco che magggicamente con
IL GIUOCO DELLE TRE CARTE
Silvio dai belli capelli e Giannino nostro escono dal davanti e rientrano dal didietro a bordo di un bell'uccello rosso fiammante.


----------

